# Huh?? They didn't did they ??????????



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I think I am going to throw up 

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...eer-Bottle-Cap-Nylon-Guitar-W0QQAdIdZ34425424


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

wow thats really dumb- and ugly.
unless of course he has sold others for 6 or 7 hundred- then theyre still dumb and ugly, but someone else is much more dumb.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

I've seen way uglier guitars....


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah thats pretty ugly. even if it sounded nice, the caps would irritate my arms and hands.


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

would have been fun to make though.


at least the beer drinking part.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

one word... grotesque


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Crud it would take me to long to drink that many bottles of beer,Richards Red on Tap and hey bobb your buying the first round, I can't beleive he would get any vibration on the top with so much either glue oe resin to hold them on would and could not alllow the top to vibrate freely, and if he got 600-700 hundred before why sell this one for so cheap, or is it a christmas special.Ship


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Please, wake me up! It's....so...ugly!

Ouf....I need a beer!


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Isn't that illegal? If it isn't, it should be.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

That's awesome. It's got to be worth at least $700. I should do that to one of my basses - I'd be the coolest guy in the band I bet.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

*The electric version*

Check out this Japanese website for the electric version: http://page18.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/w18565672


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Well at least on an electric you don't have to worry about the top vibrating, but crap he put those caps on backwards :sport-smiley-002: that gonna leave a scratch or two gouges out of your arm.Ship


----------

